# Uber tax form?



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

I paid $2,000 commision to uber in 2016. Can i submit a 1099 tax form to uber?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Delivery Mr.Guy said:


> I paid $2,000 commision to uber in 2016. Can i submit a 1099 tax form to uber?


You can submit it, sure. But since you didn't actually write a check to Uber and forward that money to them, and in addition they are a corporation, its totally unnecessary.


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> You can submit it, sure. But since you didn't actually write a check to Uber and forward that money to them, and in addition they are a corporation, its totally unnecessary.


But why they included the commission amount on their 1099 k on me.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Write it off


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Delivery Mr.Guy said:


> But why they included the commission amount on their 1099 k on me.


Because when the accountants hired by Uber read the instructions for completing the Forms 1099, they interpreted that they had to include the commission.


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

shiftydrake said:


> Write it off


How i write that off on commission.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

It's a fee you paid to someone else......able to write off the booking fee and the 25% Uber took


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Delivery Mr.Guy said:


> How i write that off on commission.


are you doing your taxes your self?


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

shiftydrake said:


> It's a fee you paid to someone else......able to write off the booking fee and the 25% Uber took


Thanks all!


LAuberX said:


> are you doing your taxes your self?


yes , i am using turbotax


----------

